# More Fishes :p



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, as the filter has dealt with what I have thrown at it, I decided to stock the tank up now, so I went to the fish place yesterday and spent £40 
I went to the local Maidenhead Aquatics and I have to say I was very impressed. I was asked if the tank was mature when I asked for Neons. And if I had another Angel when I asked for one cos they like to be in pairs. They didnt suggest putting the Angel and Neons together but I will admit I told them they were for different tanks :blushing: because with XL Neons, I dont see the small angels are gonna be a problem(I will move the angels when they grow up)

Now to be honest I'm not all that keen on small fish, theres none that I like more than others(if that make sence) so I let my OH choose what to put in the smaller fish, fish tank! He chose 6 Neons(XL) and 6 Silver Tips. I wanted another Angel in there and 2 Male Dwarf Gourami. 
I decided to get 4 "wild" large Rosy Barbs for the bigger fish, fish tank but I have a problem, my b****** shark/catfish has had a go at them overnight and damaged their scales and fins. So I have moved them into the smaller fish, fish tank aswell now and treated them with some stress coat! They dont look bothered by the damage but I will keep an eye on them. 
I also have lost 3-4 rainbows in the last couple of weeks, the water is fine, and I am now thinking its him! But I have nowhere I can put them, its the bigger ones who are left.

I can't decide what to do with him. Keep him with just the Parrots with him(and XL pink kissers) or my friend at work has said she will take him and put him in either the Cichlid tank or in a tank she has Koi in as he is a coldwater catfish technically!
I have just been looking up info on them and they say to keep with koi or large tropicals so either would be ok. But he is such a nice looking fish.

If I rehomed him, I dunno what I would want in the tank anyway! I am kinda limited because of the parrots anyway....

What do you guys think?

Any info you could find on an Amur Catfish would be greatly appreciated aswell. I didnt know what he was, he was rehomed by me cos I liked him!

Who knew fishkeeping made you make so many decisons!!! ut: lmao

*Heidi*


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

if ive got this correct you do realise that cat fish is going to be massive???

how big is your tank??

do you have a pic of him??


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

yeh, I know he is going to be massive 

He is in a meter long tank at the moment and doing really well. I have 2 homes lined up for him when he gets bigger  they are fighting over him. One has 2 4ft fish tanks(he could have one to himself), the other has a well insulated pond.

I will try to find the good picture I got of him, he tends to hide alot  then eat everybody at night!

*Heidi*

*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Here he is 










I am assuming a boy 

He has grown a bit since that pic and he has changed tanks.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/fish-aqu...y-fish-big-small-p-pic-heavy.html#post1089334 pics of his tank mates.

*Heidi*


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

i think apond would be better for him tbh.... he will still be too big for a 4 foot tank when hes fully grown


im not surprised hes eating everything lol... he needs to be with things that wont fit into his mouth....


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

He is now 

He had left the rainbows alone in the other tank so I moved him in with the rainbows in this tank and he decided to eat these ones. 

I wont have a problem getting him a home when he gets too big, if the worst comes to the worst, I have a pond he can go in myself.
He hasn't grown much in the last few months, he is definately slowing down. They say the max size is 12" and usually in captivity/in a tank they get to 8-9" so its not so bad.

*Heidi*


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> He is now
> 
> He had left the rainbows alone in the other tank so I moved him in with the rainbows in this tank and he decided to eat these ones.
> 
> ...


errr nope

if hes the same what i searched - try about 4 foot!

good luck with that


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

He is definately what it is in the book, I trust books a hell of a lot more than the internet. They say 12" so thats what I am working on.

You seem to think that the size will put me off him?! I will keep him aslong as possible and he will be cared for regardless of his size. If it comes to him eating his tank mates(he is gonna have a job with the parrots) then what can I do!

Whatever size he gets to, I'll see he gets a good home if I cant keep him.
If I hadn't taken him, the woman who brought him to us may well have taken it to where she got it from and they would have sold it on to someone who wouldnt care where it went(they wouldnt know what it was, they called it a Banjo Cat when they sold it to the woman I got it from!) Or if we had refused it, it would likely have ended up down the toilet or in the river(not great for the eco system or him!) 

*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Also known as a Tawny Dragon Catfish

2 websites that confirm what the book says. About 14 inches.

The picture on this is a young fish. Mine had the markings when he first came to me, he has got less and less as he has grown.
Pelteobagrus fulvidraco - The Free Freshwater and Saltwater Aquarium Encyclopedia Anyone Can Edit - The Aquarium Wiki

October 2003 • Catfish of the Month • PlanetCatfish

To be kept in a minimum tank of 55 US Gallons(200-220litres approx)

*Heidi*


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

nah i love big fishies 
just wernt sure if you realised that was why he was eating your other fish lol

big fish are better than the squatty ones i have now lol...

My BGKF was epic.. he grew really big.. also had fire eels which was hugeee unfortunately i dont have the room or time for my big tank anymore so sold it


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

yeh I know thats why he's eating them, doesnt stop you thinking little s*** but I also think he's great! I knew when I took him on that it could be a problem, originally the hope was he was going to go into the 6ft tank where I worked when he got bigger, but as I dont work there now, he will need a different home. He should be fine with the parrots and kissers. Its just the rainbows that might be at risk now. He is leaving the Cuckoo Cats alone which I am really glad of cos I really like them 

*Heidi*


----------



## phil.kennedy99 (Oct 28, 2009)

Angels are fine with smaller fish, but you need to buy them when they are babies. For best results, fully stock your tank then get your angels. I had five in my old tank, but bought them when they were tiny.

For the first week or so they chased everyone but then that settled. Now they only things they chase is each other. Its better to have more as this spreads out the aggression. They will generally only nibble each other as they are very territorial.

As for your cat fish, I noticed you were saying he only comes out at night. I bought some red led spot lights from my LFS for around £7 each. I have them positioned throughout the tank and I turn them on at night. 

It makes the tank look superb and the fish cant see it. Also, they can no longer see you so you get to see the tank in a completly different way.

If you have never tried this I would recomend it. A worthwhile investment


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I have the ario with the red light, and the blue light one(used to have the tank in my room and it looked like moonlight, really smart when its really dark). Having worked in a fish place up until about 4 months ago, I've seen all the gadgets and tricks 

I know about the angels also, I was the one giving advice  They hadn't actually tried to chase anyone - unfortunately I have lost one(the more expensive one from the other place, not maidenhead, they are all still alive even the rosys after being attacked!)

The catfish will come out at feeding time to grab the tons of catfish pellets I'm having to put in their for him and the cuckoo's and plec(with algae wafers!) The parrots like to eat the catfish food to! 

My mum was just panicking because my fish were fighting(shes in the room where they are) I just said "yeh thats what parrots do, they'll sort it out!" they have 5 mins of tag and then settle down!

*Heidi*


----------



## phil.kennedy99 (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh, ok  i might have mis read your original post, i was working nights and was a little tired lol!


----------



## Corporate Gifts (Nov 16, 2009)

Goldfish have a memory span of several months and are perfectly capable of recognizing a human that feeds them. I have seen many goldfish beg at the front of tanks for food, same as other fish. They can even be trained to perform tricks.

Goldfish have been kept as pets for hundreds and hundreds of years, and were the first truly domesticated pet fish, so this gives them their iconic status.


----------



## luis47 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hello

Thanks for sharing this nice information. 

Thanks
Have a nice time ahead.


----------

